# 28 Gauge Question



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I am looking into a new over under or side by side shotgun. I definately want a 28 ga. I have been looking into the mossberg over under and thought the feel of it was nice. Just not sure on the quality. I have also looked at Tristar Brittany Special and loved it, however, to own it I would have to murder my wife so I would be able to use it. She thought it was way to expensive. Anyway, I am looking for something of a reasonable price that has good quality. Any input would be great


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

hi i dont know anything about the 28 gauge but i just bought a side by side shotgun it is a stoeger i paid like 350 for it have shot it once and loved it so thats my recomendation plus you wont have to kill your wife just the birds you hunt.

good luck with what ever you decide . :sniper:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I bought a Stoger 20 ga. a couple of years ago which is alright but it is heavy. I know the 28's are made with the same reciever so that will be heavy also.

I would suggest a CZ (Huglo) They are a little more but are a nice small frame and light. I am looking at them now but I just bought a 10/22 so I think it will have to wait until next year or later this year.

Gander in Fargo has a very nice Franchi Veloci in a 28 with 26" barrels that has gold inlaid ducks and is a Ducks Unlimited model, nice walnut stock for $1049 which is a very good price I think.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

i have a baikal 28 side by side and its awesome i use it for sporting clays and dove.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Why would your wife have anything to do with your decision to buy a gun? :wink:

Entry level ($1K and less) 28 gauge guns will work fine, and CZ is at the top of that list. I have come to believe that higher priced shotguns are worth the price, IF, you value fit, finish, beauty and quality of workmanship. I own both, and find that while I enjoy the feel of the Citori, BSS or SKB, the ($400) Khan works just fine, and might even fit me a little better. It's like driving a Cadillac or a Chevy. Both work just fine, but there are certainly differences in price, looks, quality and performance. In a 28 gauge O/U, I feel that a Ruger would be hard to beat and is priced very reasonably (but over $1K). Go with what you can afford, or are willing to save for.

Then, start a savings account for that cruise the Mrs. wants to go on! :thumb:

Burl


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

stoeger are inexpensive and decent quality, a couple years ago I was looking and they were about 350.


----------



## birdsforever (Oct 28, 2008)

Three guys I shoot with at my skeet club have Mossberg Silver reserves. All of them have broken firing pins and two on multiple occasions. Was not impressed. All three are also 20 ga. guns. I do a LOT of shooting (competitively) and all of my guns are SKB. They also double as my hunting guns. The locking mechanism on the SKB's utilize a Grenier cross bolt design. Very tight, very positive lock up, even after the thousands of rounds I've put through them all. My 28 gauge is still my all time favorite.

Another friend of mine that I shoot with recently purchased a used Weatherby O/U from Gander that was made for them by SKB for $700. It was in beautiful shape and had gorgeous wood. Seek and you shall find, especially in this economy.

A fellow hunting buddy of mine has a Ruger Red Label in 28. Nice gun but I was not impressed with the "loosening" of the gun after a 100 rounds or so.

Good luck and remember, like the IRS, what your wife doesn't know will never hurt her. :lol:

Scott


----------



## simme (Mar 31, 2009)

Check out the new Stevens Gold Wing. should be in between 5 and 6 hundred and looks pretty nice. You can look at it and see the specs on the savage arms sight. I bought the savage milano and would not trade it for any other double out there.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I would look around for a Verona. The 500 series (501,502,ect) were around the $500. May be hard to find as they are not being imported right now (may be soon though) and people who have them hold onto them. SKB is definitely good but will be pushing the $1000 area, even used. Seen some Rugers for $600-$800. Good gun in the 28 version, but they may have issues. Ruger will take care of you though. Also they are designed to feel like they are loose. In reality they will most likely shoot for ever.


----------

